# Lump Charcoal On SALE at Home Depot



## steelhorsep (May 20, 2017)

15 lb bag of Royal Oak Lump Charcoal on sale for Memorial Day for only $7.88!  













image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 20, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.  Time to go get some!


----------



## wimpy69 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, putting it on list for my Homie run this morning. Glad I checked in.


----------



## steelhorsep (May 21, 2017)

Glad to help.  I think sale goes through Monday (Memorial Day sale) but limited to qty on-hand.  I bought the limit of 5 bags myself.  This stuff smeels really good and smoky like hickory!


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

I went to HD and was told that's Internet pricing only and they don't match their own Internet pricing. Need to research further to see that is truly the issue.

Price today online is back to $9.97, which was the store price.  Not bad, but I went elsewhere and spent my money.  Picked up 15 lbs of Sonora Mesquite lump for $7.44.


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2017)

Just picked up a bag but it was 9.97 here in Mississippi.


----------



## kam59 (May 21, 2017)

I have 96 bags of Royal Oak Chefs Select in my den. Gonna have to wait on buying some lump lol.













unnamed (2).jpg



__ kam59
__ May 21, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (May 21, 2017)

It runs 9.95 here pretty much always, but a bag lasts me quite a while. I only use it to get a fire going in the offset firebox.


----------



## steelhorsep (May 21, 2017)

They had a great big display in the store when you walked with it stacked 5 feet high and a $7.88 sign on the 20th.  

It must've been a 1-Day Sale b/c their internet page now says $9.97!

Sorry guys!


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

I use lump for hot 'n fast smokes and for my Weber Kettle pizza oven attachment.   Need to pick up about 100 lbs of lump and a couple hundred pounds of briquettes.  Only 120 lbs of bricks left in garage. Used last bag of my RO lump yesterday. I get itchy when I get low on charcoal.


----------



## triggerfingers (May 21, 2017)

I'm hoping the double bag packs of Kingsford Blue go on sale at Lowes next weekend. Some Memorial Day weekends in the past they were $9.99 instead of the usual $19.99. Used to stock up quite a bit for that price.


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

Check the HD website on Tuesday.  That's usually when their new prices come out for the week. 

The HD I went to today already had the Kingsford pallets out front, but they had the regular prices on it.  They're getting ready!


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Check the HD website on Tuesday.  That's usually when their new prices come out for the week.
> 
> The HD I went to today already had the Kingsford pallets out front, but they had the regular prices on it.  They're getting ready!



Yeah mine had the whole contractor section stacked to the ac ducts but still at $20.


----------



## steelhorsep (May 21, 2017)

I have read that lump charcoal is superior over briquettes for low-temp smoking (compared to grilling) as it burns longer and at a lower temp? However, this will be the first time I have used it.  .

I am thinking I can use a combination of this and Kingsford to regulate the heat better?  Any comments or thoughts?

On another note, this Royal Oak has a wonderful hickory smell to it that I do not get with Kingsford!  Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

steelhorsep said:


> I have read that lump charcoal is superior over briquettes for low-temp smoking (compared to grilling) as it burns longer and at a lower temp? However, this will be the first time I have used it. .
> 
> I am thinking I can use a combination of this and Kingsford to regulate the heat better? Any comments or thoughts?
> 
> On another note, this Royal Oak has a wonderful hickory smell to it that I do not get with Kingsford! Looking forward to trying it out.


Lump actually burns hotter than briquettes.  I can easily get a max temp 50-100F hotter than when I use briquettes alone in my WSM.  I use lump for hot 'n fast smokes.  I first put a layer of briquettes in my smoker and my chimney to keep the smaller odd sized pieces of lump from falling through the grates. 

A the end of April I smoked a 10 lb butt using Kingsford and RO Lump.  Even with my controller set at 225F, the temp stayed at 250F for about 8 hours before it came back down to my setting.   

Lump burns much more cleanly than Kingsford briquettes.  I don't notice any added flavor with Royal Oak.  I have noticed a slight flavor with mesquite lump, but it is mesquite and we like that. 

Lots of folks use lump alone, not liking the Kingsford taste.  I don't mind it.


----------



## steelhorsep (May 21, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Lump actually burns hotter than briquettes.  I can easily get a max temp 50-100F hotter than when I use briquettes alone in my WSM.  I use lump for hot 'n fast smokes.  I first put a layer of briquettes in my smoker and my chimney to keep the smaller odd sized pieces of lump from falling through the grates.
> 
> A the end of April I smoked a 10 lb butt using Kingsford and RO Lump.  Even with my controller set at 225F, the temp stayed at 250F for about 8 hours before it came back down to my setting.
> 
> ...



So if the RO burns cleaner, hotter, and faster than Kingsford, why do you mess with the Kingsford?  Is it because you can get Better temperature modulation, by adding briquettes (i.e. Instead of lumps) which heat up slower and burn at a lower temp?  Probably over thinking this but being an engineer, it is in my nature.  LOL


----------



## triggerfingers (May 21, 2017)

I've used both separately and together. Lump does burn little hotter (as does Kingsford Competition briquettes I have noticed). I buy Kingsford Blue because....its cheap and it works. I have never had an issue with it and if it has a taste, it isn't foul or off-putting to me. I actually like Stubbs briquettes a little more and pick them up whenever they're on sale. But for the most part, I have never had issue with Kingsford Blue. If I want to add some additional smoke, just add a chunk or two of seasoned wood to the briquettes.


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2017)

steelhorsep said:


> So if the RO burns cleaner, hotter, and faster than Kingsford, why do you mess with the Kingsford?  Is it because you can get Better temperature modulation, by adding briquettes (i.e. Instead of lumps) which heat up slower and burn at a lower temp?  Probably over thinking this but being an engineer, it is in my nature.  LOL



Cheap, consistent, and controllable.  Not crazy about the latest reformulation though.  Too much ash and only lasts about 80% as long as the previous formula in my experience.  The 120 lbs I have left are the previous formula. I use it on long smokes and will be sorry when it's gone.  The new formula is good for the grill, but on 12+ hour smokes I'm actually looking for something else.


----------



## steelhorsep (May 22, 2017)

Found a really cool site called nakedwhiz (see pics below) which gave Royal Oak Lump Made in America a "Highly Recommended" rating. 

 I am sharing that info with you here since you guys all were so helpful to me.  Hopefully they are clear enough for you to zoom and read it.  If not just do a Google Search and checkout the site for yourself.  It rates literally dozens of different brands and types of charcoal.













image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 22, 2017


















image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 22, 2017


















image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 22, 2017


















image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 22, 2017


















image.png



__ steelhorsep
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## steelhorsep (May 22, 2017)

Very cool story from The online book The Tao of Charcoal found on nakedwhiz site


There was once a charcoal master who used briquettes. "Look at how well off I am here," he said to a master who came to visit. "I have pieces of uniform shape and size. My briquettes are all natural, burn slowly and give off an even heat perfect for the long extended fire. They are inexpensive and can be found almost anywhere. Why do you not give up your lump charcoal and join me in using briquettes?"

The second charcoal master then began to describe his charcoal to his friend, saying "Lump charcoal burns hotter, cleaner and with less ash than the briquette. It burns the hottest of all charcoals yet with moderate control of airflow, it too can burn slow and steadily for the overnight fire. That is why I am happy where I am."

The first charcoal master, upon hearing this, fell silent.

But the two masters remained friends until the end of their days.


----------



## lancep (May 22, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Cheap, consistent, and controllable.  Not crazy about the latest reformulation though.  Too much ash and only lasts about 80% as long as the previous formula in my experience.  The 120 lbs I have left are the previous formula. I use it on long smokes and will be sorry when it's gone.  The new formula is good for the grill, but on 12+ hour smokes I'm actually looking for something else.



Have you tried the kingsford pro/comp? I switched to that a few years ago and have been pretty happy with it. The Costco I go to has 18lb twin packs for $15 so it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## triggerfingers (May 22, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Have you tried the kingsford pro/comp? I switched to that a few years ago and have been pretty happy with it. The Costco I go to has 18lb twin packs for $15 so it's a pretty good deal.


Yeah I have. My Costco had the same deal so that is why I decided to give it a try. I noticed it burns quite a bit hotter than the regular Kingsford Blue, so I have only used it for hot/fast cooking. One of these days I may try using it in the WSM. That Costco price was the best I've seen for it though.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

The Naked Whiz is kind of the "go to" website for charcoal information.  I can't post the link to the Naked Whiz website due to Forum rules, but do a Google Search for "charcoal briquette comparison."  When the results come up look for "Lump Burn Time and Ash Production Comparison."  That is a head-to-head comparison test on the Naked Whiz website of two types of briquettes and three types of lump.  For those engineers out there, like me (by education only), the test results are very telling. 

So, why not just shift to lump?  Cost.  Volume wise, a full load in my 22.5" WSM is roughly 1/2 bag of whatever charcoal I'm using.  Kingsford, when purchased on sale (check Lowes and HD Tuesday, 5/23), only costs $2.50 per load.  Royal Oak Lump, when purchased on sale, costs $5 per load.  A long smoke of 17-22 hours will use up a full load, and often requires a recharge of cold fuel (1/2 to a full chimney). 

I generally use 40-60 lbs a month of charcoal in my WSM and Kettle combined, roughly 2-3 bags.  My philosophy is "never pay more than you need to, but get the highest value possible for your money."  Until the recent reformulation, Kingsford was meeting my philosophy.  Now, I'm shopping for another inexpensive value brand.


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

Brand switch complete.  Lowes has Royal Oak Premium Ridge Briquettes on sale through 5/24 at $4 per 15.4 lb bag.  Just picked up 10 bags.  That 26 cents a lb.  












20170522_104728.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ May 22, 2017


----------



## lancep (May 22, 2017)

Sweet deal!


----------



## steelhorsep (May 22, 2017)

Looks like a great price.  I may buy some to use with my Royal Oak Lump to "fill-in-the gaps" allowing less air space (for temperature consistency) and lower my overall cost too!

Thanks for sharing!  Just curious... Do these have that wonderful aroma in the bags that the RO Lump Charcoal has?

Michael


----------



## noboundaries (May 22, 2017)

steelhorsep said:


> Looks like a great price. I may buy some to use with my Royal Oak Lump to "fill-in-the gaps" allowing less air space (for temperature consistency) and lower my overall cost too!
> 
> Thanks for sharing! *Just curious... Do these have that wonderful aroma in the bags that the RO Lump Charcoal has?*
> 
> Michael


No aroma at all.  This time of year my sniffer is kind of broken with allergies, but I did not detect any aroma. 

Kingsford has been changing their formula over the last few years, two changes in recent memory.  They've changed the bag weights too for the value bag.  A bag used to weigh 24 lbs, then 21.6, then 20, now 18.6.  There are other bag sizes too depending on the vendor.  For that reason I look at price per pound. 

Side note: Kingsford BB (previous formulation) weighs .8 oz per briquette.  The RO briquette weighs 1.0 oz exactly.  I'll pick up one twin pack of KBB when the sale hits just to see what the weight is of the new formulation.  I've burned up all I had so I can't weigh one.


----------



## travisty (May 22, 2017)

I use just briquettes in my smoker at this point, but I do use Lump in my grill. Basically the briquettes last a BUNCH longer, and I use a UDS so its not easy to refill. Need the briquettes to do brisket and Butt cooks for sure.

Of the lump I've used, one called "Fogo" has been the best, and Red Oak a close second with Cowboy scoring pretty low IMHO.

I think Kingsford pulled a sneaky move on us, because they now sell a special "longer burning" formula, which actually appears to be the same formula that Kingsford Original was a few years ago, and as other mentioned the "original" bags are using a different formula that burns much more "ashy" and not as long as it used to. Looks like they downgraded their "original" to charge us all more for a "new" longer lasting special formula which may have been the actual "original".

They also make flavored wood briquettes, and though I haven't looked at what's in them, I used the Cherry one and Hickory one for a cook, and they burned quite nice and clean, but didn't last very long. Didn't really impart any flavor into the food though.

At any rate, ill swing by Home Depot this week to see if ive got a lucky store still doing the sale. Mine is pretty low traffic, so I find they do sales that others don't when they get overstocked. Either way I need a few bags of Briquettes, so it wont be a wasted trip


----------



## chinanick (May 22, 2017)

LanceP said:


> Just picked up a bag but it was 9.97 here in Mississippi.



Same price in New York 
Gotta go back and get more


----------



## steelhorsep (May 23, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Brand switch complete.  Lowes has Royal Oak Premium Ridge Briquettes on sale through 5/24 at $4 per 15.4 lb bag.  Just picked up 10 bags.  That 26 cents a lb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK!  I bought 10 bags of the Royal Oak Ridge Briquettes at Lowe's tonite per your recoomendation.  $4 a bag for 15.4 lbs.  that's an amazing price!!  I have seen it for anywhere from $8.97 to $18.97 for same sized bag.  What's really cool is that I hust lowered my $cost/lb of fuel to $0.34 vs $0.51/lb before this purchase (just lump).  I MAY HAVE TO GO BACK AND GET SOME MORE!  

Two questions though. . .  

1.   Is the bag plastic-lined internally to protect against humidity?  Humidity down here in New Orleans stays near 100% all summer. 

2.  How long will this keep in un-air conditioned garage closet??


----------



## travisty (May 23, 2017)

Wow! $4/bag for charcoal, that's awesome! Anyone used the Royal Oak Charcoal Briquettes before? Those of course are not the lump that this post was started in regards to. At any rate, it looks like they are offering them at the same price on their website, not sure about shipping.













Capture.JPG



__ travisty
__ May 23, 2017






Let me know if you guys have used the Royal Oak Briquettes before, and what you think about them in comparison to Kingsford Briquettes. Not sure I can pass that price up.


----------



## wimpy69 (May 23, 2017)

At $4 a bag i'll find room for acouple. Gonna check my local lowes for stock. Thanks for the heads up. Used years back and was happy but haven't seen it locally for a while.


----------



## tropics (May 23, 2017)

Travisty said:


> Wow! $4/bag for charcoal, that's awesome! Anyone used the Royal Oak Charcoal Briquettes before? Those of course are not the lump that this post was started in regards to. At any rate, it looks like they are offering them at the same price on their website, not sure about shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used them last year they burned real nice,I picked up 6 bags today.Still have a lot of the new KBB that was on sale a few weeks ago&Embers Charcoal I haven't tried yet

Richie

My Dry Storage 













100_5607.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## kam59 (May 23, 2017)

My wife and I are part of the Royal Oak cook teams. Royal Oak is all we use and Love it.













IMG_5278.JPG



__ kam59
__ May 23, 2017


















IMG_5595.JPG



__ kam59
__ May 23, 2017


----------



## steelhorsep (May 23, 2017)

Wow that sounds like FUN Kam59.  Tell us what you know about Royal Oak please?  I think I have a new CRUSH on them.  LOL[emoji]128563[/emoji]  Just seems like, from everything I am reading, they have less fillers, and more natural, than Kingsford!


----------



## kam59 (May 23, 2017)

steelhorsep said:


> Wow that sounds like FUN Kam59. Tell us what you know about Royal Oak please? I think I have a new CRUSH on them. LOL[emoji]128563[/emoji] Just seems like, from everything I am reading, they have less fillers, and more natural, than Kingsford!


The Chefs Select we use has very little binders and that is tomato paste. Basically it is compressed lump with rather large grooves in it for air flow. The ash deposit is about like lump and burns super clean. You can order the Chefs Select through your local Do-It Best hardware center and they will drop ship to the store for no freight fee.

https://www.doitbest.com/products/838136?via=57c731ba69702d410a004db4,57c731ba69702d410a004db6


----------



## steelhorsep (May 23, 2017)

kam59 said:


> The Chefs Select we use has very little binders and that is tomato paste. Basically it is compressed lump with rather large grooves in it for air flow. The ash deposit is about like lump and burns super clean. You can order the Chefs Select through your local Do-It Best hardware center and they will drop ship to the store for no freight fee.
> https://www.doitbest.com/products/838136?via=57c731ba69702d410a004db4,57c731ba69702d410a004db6



I was hoping you could illuminate us on why Royal Oak charcoal is better than Kingsford, and others.   I am not trying to be disrespectful, but like most members on here, I am not on a professional cooking team, do not earn money for this, and will never pay 2x or 3x the money for charcoal just because of words on a bag.  Can you elaborate WHY should I pay 2x the price for This charcoal vs std RO?


----------



## steelhorsep (May 23, 2017)

Travisty said:


> Wow! $4/bag for charcoal, that's awesome! Anyone used the Royal Oak Charcoal Briquettes before? Those of course are not the lump that this post was started in regards to. At any rate, it looks like they are offering them at the same price on their website, not sure about shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am with Travisty here... Anyone out there use Royal Oak Ridge that can illuminate us on how this particilar briquette compares to others or the RO Lump Coals?


----------



## kam59 (May 24, 2017)

steelhorsep said:


> I was hoping you could illuminate us on why Royal Oak charcoal is better than Kingsford, and others. I am not trying to be disrespectful, but like most members on here, I am not on a professional cooking team, do not earn money for this, and will never pay 2x or 3x the money for charcoal just because of words on a bag. Can you elaborate WHY should I pay 2x the price for This charcoal vs std RO?


First I do not get paid to use their product you have to earn a spot on their team and believe me pay days in the competition BBQ world are far and few between and very few make a living at it.

I started using Royal Oak Chefs Select back in late 2007/2008 when I was searching for a charcoal that was more natural and did not want the flavors that the binders produce. It is a great alternative to lump if you are not wanting to pay high prices for lump. Actually a friend turned me on to it he is a chemical engineer that is overboard on chemical additives and refuses to use Kingsford at all. You cannot walk into a store and buy it in fact on the bag it says for food service not for resale. As of right now the only way you will see it is if you order it and I used to order it before Royal Oak accepted me onto the team.

I am not a rep for Royal oak I prefer to use only their natural charcoal I have used the red bag and when it is on sale yes it is a great buy just as the other brands are. If you are happy with using charcoal with more binders then the red bag is for you, if you would like to try a different style then you may want to try a more natural charcoal and judge for yourself. You may find that you are correct and it is not worth it for you to spend the extra on another type or brand.

I have also tried Kingsford comp and have used their blue when I was in a bind in my opinion the two are not enough difference to justify the price increase it is just a branding thing.

A little lengthy but I hope this is the enlightenment you were asking for.


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2017)

kam59 said:


> First I do not get paid to use their product you have to earn a spot on their team and believe me pay days in the competition BBQ world are far and few between and very few make a living at it.
> I started using Royal Oak Chefs Select back in late 2007/2008 when I was searching for a charcoal that was more natural and did not want the flavors that the binders produce. It is a great alternative to lump if you are not wanting to pay high prices for lump. Actually a friend turned me on to it he is a chemical engineer that is overboard on chemical additives and refuses to use Kingsford at all. You cannot walk into a store and buy it in fact on the bag it says for food service not for resale. As of right now the only way you will see it is if you order it and I used to order it before Royal Oak accepted me onto the team.
> I am not a rep for Royal oak I prefer to use only their natural charcoal I have used the red bag and when it is on sale yes it is a great buy just as the other brands are. If you are happy with using charcoal with more binders then the red bag is for you, if you would like to try a different style then you may want to try a more natural charcoal and judge for yourself. You may find that you are correct and it is not worth it for you to spend the extra on another type or brand.
> I have also tried Kingsford comp and have used their blue when I was in a bind in my opinion the two are not enough difference to justify the price increase it is just a branding thing.
> A little lengthy but I hope this is the enlightenment you were asking for. :smile:



Great answer!  Points!

We're still eating on an 18 lb turkey I smoked last weekend, or I'd smoke something with the Ridge. I am going to conduct a burn and ash experiment today, using the Ridge and the KBB old formula.  Pics and details to follow later today.


----------



## travisty (May 24, 2017)

I hit up my local Home Depot and grabbed a few bags of the various charcoals we have discussed. Ill so some tests if I have the time, but for me I just want to try them without any sort of "scientific effort" and just see if I notice any difference without paying any more attention than I normally would.

They of course carry the "Embers" brand, which as other have mentioned is just Royal Oak briquettes branded for Home Depot. I think it is a bit silly they change the name, cause Home Depot already caries the Royal Oak name in lump... Anyway, I grabbed some bags of the Embers which they have on sale for $4.99/bag (funny that it is a dollar more than Lowes has the actual Red Oak brand) and I grabbed some Kingsford comp, which I would consider worth the price difference only to get rid of the binders (which it does). Ill be using the Kingsford in a competition I have coming up, only because I am used to using it, and don't want to switch it up now, but will look into using other options after the cook. (I also grabbed the Kingsford Original cause I like to have a couple of the 18lb bags around, and 2 for 19.99 is decent. Additionally I grabbed a bag of the "longer lasting" option which says it lasts 28% longer, though there is some confusion because the comp briquettes say "Our longest Lasting briquette" on the bag, so in curious to see the bur times between the two.

I read a really good post on a comparison between KBB and the K comp, they also threw Wicked Good in there too, and the differences in burn time and heat were not significant between the two Kingsford bags, but the ash was significantly less on the Comp option, and they also give a detailed explanation about what is in them all and why. Anyway, worth a Google if you want to see the details.

I can tell you that consistency is still key when it comes to the blue bag. I am relatively new to charcoal smokers, but used charcoal in my kettle for a long time, and Kingsford blue has been the one ive always been able to pretty much calculate exactly what my temp is gonna be and for how long.


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2017)

Lowes has dropped their twin pack of 18.6 lb Kingsford bags to $9.88.  Possibly a one day only sale.  Website says "through 5/24."  That tells me HD will drop their prices tomorrow.  In the past it has been on the Tuesday before Memorial Day.  Not this year.

BTW, I have an experiment in progress just to check ash production between Kingsford BB (previous formulation) and Royal Oak Ridge (current formulation).  Kingsford is done.  Doing the Royal Oak Ridge as I type.  Will start another thread with the results.  Should be done in about an hour or so, depending on how long the RO burns.  Temps between the two are almost identical.  The Royal Oak didn't have quite as acrid a smell when starting up, but that's the only thing I've noticed so far. 

Edit: update on the experiment.  The RO is burning longer and hotter under similar conditions.  It is 25% more dense than the Kingsford prior formula, which could account for the difference.  I'll publish the details later.  The RO is still burning.


----------



## travisty (May 24, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Lowes has dropped their twin pack of 18.6 lb Kingsford bags to $9.88.  Possibly a one day only sale.  Website says "through 5/24."  That tells me HD will drop their prices tomorrow.  In the past it has been on the Tuesday before Memorial Day.  Not this year.
> 
> BTW, I have an experiment in progress just to check ash production between Kingsford BB (previous formulation) and Royal Oak Ridge (current formulation).  Kingsford is done.  Doing the Royal Oak Ridge as I type.  Will start another thread with the results.  Should be done in about an hour or so, depending on how long the RO burns.  Temps between the two are almost identical.  The Royal Oak didn't have quite as acrid a smell when starting up, but that's the only thing I've noticed so far.
> 
> Edit: update on the experiment.  The RO is burning longer and hotter under similar conditions.  It is 25% more dense than the Kingsford prior formula, which could account for the difference.  I'll publish the details later.  The RO is still burning.


Great info, thanks! Post a link to your new thread when you get a chance.


----------



## travisty (May 24, 2017)

And WOW! that's a great price on Kingsford! Ill have to stock up! too bad I just bought some for double that yesterday













Capture.JPG



__ travisty
__ May 24, 2017


----------



## travisty (May 24, 2017)

Although, it looks like that puts it at about one penny more per pound than the price they currently have the royal oak charcoal at. If you come to the conclusion that the royal oak is better than ill probably just grab a bunch that.

Just to clarify @Noboundaries, are you testing the regular Royal Oak in the red bag that lowes has for $4.00 right now, or are you testing the professional food service one others were talking about?


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2017)

Travisty said:


> Although, it looks like that puts it at about one penny more per pound than the price they currently have the royal oak charcoal at. If you come to the conclusion that the royal oak is better than ill probably just grab a bunch that.
> 
> Just to clarify @Noboundaries, are you testing the regular Royal Oak in the red bag that lowes has for $4.00 right now, or are you testing the professional food service one others were talking about?


Link to my test.  You decide.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ttes-burn-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison


----------



## steelhorsep (May 24, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Link to my test.  You decide.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ttes-burn-temperature-time-and-ash-comparison



The charcoal Lowes has on-sale is the newer Ridge Briquettes, not the standard RO.


----------



## travisty (May 24, 2017)

Well, I stopped by Lowes, pretty sure the wife won't be letting me go there alone for a while. 












IMG_20170524_180757435.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 24, 2017


----------



## steelhorsep (May 25, 2017)

TriggerFingers said:


> I'm hoping the double bag packs of Kingsford Blue go on sale at Lowes next weekend. Some Memorial Day weekends in the past they were $9.99 instead of the usual $19.99. Used to stock up quite a bit for that price.



Your wish was granted!  Lowe's has the 2-pack Kingsford (18.6# ea) for $9.88!  

FYI, Lowes also has 2-pk of Royal Oak "Ridge" (15.4# ea) for $8.00!  

Noboundaries just posted results of a comparison test of sorts comparing KBB vs RO in another post today if you are interested.

Happy Smoking, Michael


----------



## bigsyd (Sep 2, 2017)

Any sales on lump this weekend


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 2, 2017)

I haven't found any yet.  But Labor Day is the end of the season.  Watch for them in the next week or two.


----------



## bigsyd (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye out. I always take advantage of the kbb sales. So, im fine with that. But I really love using lump charcoal.

Thanks again.


----------



## joe black (Sep 3, 2017)

I just now got on this thread.  I was waiting to see if this was going to turn into a weeing contest about who was using what and you're so stupid for using that.  But, I'm glad to see that this is more technical.

For years, I used K blue because that was all we had.  I have tried Stubbs, cowboy, etc in the past but was not impressed.  I have a very comp cooker friend that is a RO team member and he turned me on to that.  No freebies, however.  Now I use both bricks and lump.  I put about 2/3 of a basket of lump in the FB with a valley in the middle.  I start about a full chimney of brics.  When they are really going, I pour them into the valley in the lump.  I pull some of the lump over the lit brick.  While that is heating, I will have about 3 small splits warming on top of the FB.  When the bric/lump combination gets fully involved, I put a couple of the splits in and close the CC to heat up to cook temp.  When the temp is right in the CC, I put the meat in and add a couple of splits, replacing the splits with a few more to pre-heat.

The charcoal gets really hot and makes a really good coal bed.  The pre-heated splits ignite rapidly and that keeps the temp from dropping too low.  The rapid ignition keeps the splits from smoldering and keeps the smoke clean.  I don't have very much ash and the fire is very manageable.

I hope this has not been too long winded.  This is just my method and it works very well for me.  I sincerely hope that it helps others.


----------

